# Hello from Alexander



## Ajkroes (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello, my name is Alexander I am a 32 year old pharmacy technician. I am originally from Canada, but currently live in the United States. I am rather new to watch collecting and repair, but have always had an interest in mechanical objects.

My small collection consists primarily of pocketwatches from the latter half of the nineteenth century. I do own two or three pocketwatch from the pre-war era and one watch from the late eighteenth century.

My repair experience is extremely limited. I am certain that I will be asking many questions and will be happy for any advise I am given.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome Alexander. I'm sure i speak for others when I say that we will try to help where we can.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice to have you along - you'll learn (and spend) plenty round here!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome Alexander how about some pics of them lovely pocket watches?

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

You have to load images to a hosting site and them upload the images, or you could host pictures in the Gallery for a £5 I think. Try again do not be put off :thumbsup:


----------



## Ajkroes (Aug 2, 2018)

Let's try posting these again shall we:




































This is the first watch I was given it belonged to my Great-Grandfather

I



























































































































































































































This all of them except for two which are currently not in my possession at the moment


----------



## Ajkroes (Aug 2, 2018)

My mistake I just realised I neglected one


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great collection of pocket watches, I am moving this topic to the Pocket Watch section

Welcome aboard!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Lovely collection

American pocket watches are some of the finest made, i love the ball and Illinois watch

Interestingly some are marked "safety pinion" your probably aware of this but the centre wheel pinion is not a part of the centre shaft, but actually screwed onto the shaft by means of a thread, this is to prevent damage to the watch if the mainspring breaks, the shock loading is absorbed by the centre wheel and it just unscrews, rather than transmitting the shock to the smaller pinions in the train which can fail

Clever those Americans


----------

